
Ask HN: Startup lottery - broccolee
I think some of you may have experienced this, but for me it was the first time. You pass on a job as an early employee with ample stock and then a year or two later, it has a high valuation and is doing really well. It feels so random sometimes and very frustrating. All I had to do was the same work at a different company and I&#x27;d be in a completely different life situation right now.<p>Just curious to hear if you also had this kind of experience and your thoughts on it.
======
PaulHoule
This is why "meritocracy" is self-serving bunk.

You can much better as an average player in a winning game than as a star in a
losing game.

Stuff like this happens to all of us.

